# noise marines are they worth it



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

well its kind of what it says on the tin any views much appreciated
my view is there a complete waste of space reasons:
too expensive 
i dont see what you do with them
the figures dont all get sonic blasters(you get 1)
there really just normal space marines figure wise


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

For sonic gunz there are upgrade packs to buy from GW direct which contains 5 Sonic Blasters +1 Blastermaster. If you want "real" Noise Marines you need to buy this 

Regarding what to do with them there are basically 3 versions to equip them:
Mode 1: Aspiring Champ w Doom Siren and PF/PW and no other fancy sonic stuff as a assault unit that will mess with MEQs quite hard. Works best in bigger units like all assault oriented units.
Mode 2: All Sonic Blasters as a anti inf unit. This unit can defo benefit from a Blastermaster too, but its expensive, very much personal preferences that dictates if there will be a BM or not. No Champ. 6man units equipped with 5 SBs and 1 BM are fluffy and shooty as hell.
Mode 3: 5 dudes with 1 Blastermaster only, probably hidden in a Rhino (which might have a Havoc Launcher for poor mans Razorback simulation). This unit is mainly supposed to hang on a objective and shoot. Sonic Blasters wont be able to shoot out of the hatch (ok 1, but still) and will quite likely be out of range, so they are wasted points. No Champ, stay (relatively) cheap!


Rock on!


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

Bingo.

I run an EC warband using squad types 1 & 2 as outlined by MM above. Even when people know about the S5 AP3 flame template on the dude's back they always seem to be taken by surprise when 1/2 there squad disappears. Best technique for them is to give a drive-by. Just pull up 6", flame template & don't disembark because a) codex marines will choose to run away to prevent the assault, space wolves & BA are fucking gross in assault.

The dakka squads just sit back on an objective & drop the BM template at range (can still glance a land raider if nothing else...) using the SB's to unload a torrent of bolter fire on anything that gets close. Dakka noise marines (w/ sonic blasters) are more effective than their normal & cheaper counterparts at ranges between 12 & 24 inches, closer than that & point for point you're better rapid-firing with bolters.

of course, in a post or two you'll get someone like Lordwaffles who's going to tell you that you're an idiot if you take NM because they're nowhere near as killy as KB's or PM's & that is pretty much a fact, but the game *shouldn't* be just about taking the killiest of everything - else why take anything but LB guard or razorspam BA?


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I actually think that the third choice mentioned a couple posts above is the best use for Noise Marines. Blastmasters are expensive, but so is everything else in the Chaos Space Marine Codex - it's just something that you need to accept while using the army.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

NMs are awesome, just pick a style that MaidenManiac mentioned and give them comparable point cost as any other cult troop in your army and they work as well, if not better, than others.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

:grin:thanks i think i might try option 2 thanks for the tips
yeah i chose i would have them over PM cos they look cooler


----------

